# Will adding more ram speed up my computer?



## Aspen007 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Intel Pentium 4 cpu 2.80 ghz. with 504 mb of Ram running on Windows xp professional service pack 2. If I add more memory will it speed up my computer? Also, how do I add a wireless connection to this computer? What will I need? I have a laptop now and I'm using a Belkin wireless router with a side slot card. I would like to get the Pentium running on the same wireless network, if that is possible.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First of all, with only 504 mb of ram with XP, you will see an increase in performance when you add more ram. XP actually doesn't run very well on only 504 of ram IMHO. For the wireless connection since you already have a belkin wireless router, I would think you only need to get either a PCI wireless card or a wireless USB card to put in the computer you want to connect. If you have further questions about issues with routers, Johnwill of the networking area is the resident expert in this area. If you post any questions in there, he will see that you get an answer to any questions.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

To add to what he said and for future reference, RAM is the cheapest, best and easiest way to upgrade your computers performance. Adding more ram will always increase speed.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Please ignore the above post. Programs like that mentioned can be found all over the internet. You will receive little to no performance gains from using one. RAM is a MUCH better investment.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Edit: noticed I was responding to a resurrected thread.


----------

